# Husband won't tell me where he lives



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

My soon to be ex won't tell me where he lives. How can I serve him if I don't have an address? Is that legal?


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

text it to him... serve him at work.


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

katiecrna said:


> My soon to be ex won't tell me where he lives. How can I serve him if I don't have an address? Is that legal?


Wow, talk about acting childish about this (your stbx).

There are methods available for situations like this, you have to check your jurisdiction. You could see if you could get a Motion to Serve by Publication or Posting. I know in my state, there is no real serving. You separate for a year, schedule a court date, and you are done. Both parties are not required to attend court.


----------



## Ol'Pal (Aug 24, 2015)

If he wants to play that way, Just let it be. The sheriff will find him without an address.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2007)

The sheriff will find him. or a relative, his work etc.

My stbx did the same thing. Ridiculous and childish.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> My soon to be ex won't tell me where he lives. How can I serve him if I don't have an address? Is that legal?


Just more verification that you did the right thing. How someone can be so accomplished and be such a coward. That was his problem the whole time, this is your whole marriage as you have described it here in microcosm. He never talked to you about hard stuff, he never stood up to his family, he never stood up TO or FOR you, all of that would take courage, instead he just ran away to office. It's sad, but that makes for a terrible spouse. Be happy you avoided a life of that.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

See if Service by Publication is an option in your jurisdiction.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There are diff ways to serve...

Serve him at work.

Server to is last known address. It's up to him if he did not leave a forwarding address

Serve by publication - but usually you have to try other forms of service first.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> My soon to be ex won't tell me where he lives. How can I serve him if I don't have an address? Is that legal?


Do you know where he works? Serve him there and embarrass him.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

If you have an attorney and they are putting finding your husbands address in your hands then get new attorney. You shouldn't have to think about this, they know all the avenues available to track someone down and serve them with papers, or serve by publication. Even if it comes down to letting the sheriff do it it will get done.

Or do you want to know where he is because you can't fully disconnect?


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Cooper said:


> If you have an attorney and they are putting finding your husbands address in your hands then get new attorney. You shouldn't have to think about this, they know all the avenues available to track someone down and serve them with papers, or serve by publication. Even if it comes down to letting the sheriff do it it will get done.
> 
> Or do you want to know where he is because you can't fully disconnect?




I haven't gotten an attorney yet. I'm still struggling Day to day. I have no money Bc I haven't started my job yet. 
Of course I can't fully disconnect. I don't want this divorce but he is giving me no other choice.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

You SHOULD fully disconnect, the man is a jerk.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

An internet search on your state's website should give you the answer on having him served. In my state it is found in the FAQ of the state court website under all the divorce information.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

katiecrna said:


> I haven't gotten an attorney yet. I'm still struggling Day to day. I have no money Bc I haven't started my job yet.
> Of course I can't fully disconnect. I don't want this divorce but he is giving me no other choice.


I truly understand how hard a marriage ending can be, I stayed married many years longer than I should of because I just kept hoping something would change. 

You need to at least talk with an attorney, most will do a free consult. You may be entitled to use marital money during the separation/divorce to cover living expenses and legal fees. 

I am going to send you a PM with some other info.


----------



## james5588 (Mar 22, 2017)

As other have already said, it really depends on your state's statutes.

But, if you know where he works, then a court may frown upon 'service by publication'. Then again, they may not. It really truly depends on your statutes.

I would just have the sheriff serve him at his place of work. Be sure to include a request in which you specifically ask for him to provide you with an address so that you can furnish him with future documents as needed.

He probably won't respond to that. But at least the ball will be in his court and he may have to answer to the court for something like that, too.


----------

